# "igf1 causes PERMANENT muscle gains"- Dr. Tony Huge



## optimisticair (Nov 5, 2022)

opinions on this abridged quote?




^ this is the full abridged quote in context, basically a video w/ tony stating PERMANENT muscle can be gained from igf1 + elaboration.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
i'm just got back on the mk677 i felt like shit for 4 weeks when i quit taking mk677 (dependence?) , started taking it again and felt good again. Taking extended release melatonin at night alone is not the same feeling as mk677. I'm going to take both though b/c why not. i'm not on any Test/SARM. Just sporadically taking tongkat ali + ashwaganda. (tongkat is a "mild TRT" based on this guy who doesn't lift, but posts decent nutrition info.:  



  )
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Really interested in verteran/big-dawg opinions on this topic.
Getting a permanent six pack would be sick


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 5, 2022)

IGF is bullshxt save your money...





						Igf1-lr3
					

I know a lot of guys don't buy into the hole igf thing and all the bunks out there but im curious as to how you guys would or have run Igf alone or with slin ?



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 5, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> opinions on this abridged quote?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tony Huge

Tell me youre retarded without saying youre retarded


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Nov 5, 2022)

Is Tony or IA Stupid Pharma selling Igf1 now?
Would make perfect sense for him to make wild claims if money were involved.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 6, 2022)

I was always told that the Igf1-lr3 that is sold openly is research grade and a waste of my money. Now, I've also heard that Increlex, which is Pharm Grade FDA approved IGF1, is prescribed for those among us deficient in IGF-1.

@Eric Smith , you've been and know guys training in Dubai right now, correct? Is there any truth to ifbb pros who are invited and go there to train are provided with Increlex? Guys who go to Dubai come back with improvements that they could not have made here in the same time. Supposedly this is the "Secret" guys have made reference to since Dubai became a factor.


----------



## Eric Smith (Nov 6, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> I was always told that the Igf1-lr3 that is sold openly is research grade and a waste of my money. Now, I've also heard that Increlex, which is Pharm Grade FDA approved IGF1, is prescribed for those among us deficient in IGF-1.
> 
> @Eric Smith , you've been and know guys training in Dubai right now, correct? Is there any truth to ifbb pros who are invited and go there to train are provided with Increlex? Guys who go to Dubai come back with improvements that they could not have made here in the same time. Supposedly this is the "Secret" guys have made reference to since Dubai became a factor.


Well yes.  ZPHC, CP and Spectrum all produce reall IGF1.  Wedo not sell this in our pharma as available for only research.  But these companies producing hg are experts in this item.  These companies main drive is for sports, but we do carry their products because the same lab also produces medicines for hospitals and patients.  Our county laws are far different then USA.  We can get away with this.  But bootleg produce not passing UK Lab and health Clearence could not be sold in our pharma at all.

One-on-one.  My experience from guys.  Insulin, and growth, are key.  21 guys I know use both, but guys using insulin and growth.  I see no difference between those using IGF and growth.  anabolic.  Also gear there is pharma and much cleaner.  A lot of mates are not using as much as I read guys taking.  We have some guys that go overboard.  But guys using less look the same as guys using less. I know we get meds from all over the world.  Once in  Dubai all pass government standards to sell in pharma.

What me and my guys do.  It's the pushing of insulin and nutrients into muscles at the right times.   Clean drugs, Of course, HGH is used by everyone.  Insulin is used pre-workout and post-workout.  Depends on your goals how many ius and how many days per week.

We can get almost any drug here.  So, guys are not buying garbage.  They're getting what they pay for.  Guys set out to Dubai and Turkey for this reason.  You train, Supplemen,  and grow.  No worries if your stuff is legit.  You just focus on training. and food timing.   Not sure if I answered.  It's really no secret.  It's just the good stuff in Dubai clean and pure.  No unregulated powder making.  Increlex is used by many.  Only 2 of the guys I know use it.  But many are using IGF and not that stuff the research labs online talk about.  Those places cannot afford it.  This is why you don't see homebrewers attempting to say they carry IGF1.  Because serious mate and they are few and far can say they have used IGF1and in most cases, 99% HGH if it is not pharma brand.  I don't carry Increlex because guys cannot afford it.  Most can't afford Spectrum, ZPH ect. and these prices are online prices.  Street prices are far higher than you see on boards.

Best Regards


----------

